# Joe Rogan and the UFC



## hongkongfooey (Dec 31, 2005)

When is the UFC gonna dump this clown? Can't they find someone a bit better for commentary? Watching the UFC Best of 2005 tonight is painful because of Rogan's commentary. He says things which are totally opposite of whats going on. He should stick to dumb meatheads on Fear Factor.

HKF


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't know... I kinda like him.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 1, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> I don't know... I kinda like him.


 
Rumor has it that he's lining up a fight with Wesley Snipes. Take that with a few grains of salt, as it is just something I've heard kicked around the MMA boards. I have absolutely no info., otherwise.


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2006)

He seems ok to me.  He's alot better than the people that they had when the show first started.

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2006)

I like Joe Rogan he is a very delightful person and the show has gotten better with him before it was just a bluurr.
Terry


----------



## green meanie (Jan 1, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Rumor has it that he's lining up a fight with Wesley Snipes. Take that with a few grains of salt, as it is just something I've heard kicked around the MMA boards. I have absolutely no info., otherwise.


 
Yeah, I've heard that too. Let's hope it's true! I think it'd be a real interesting fight.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 1, 2006)

That rumor has been around for a while supposedly Snips asked for the match   I'd like to see it happen
As for his commentary  well it leaves something to be desired but at least it is not totaly scripted and I have herad worse on other shows


----------



## green meanie (Jan 1, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> As for his commentary well it leaves something to be desired but at least it is not totaly scripted and I have herad worse on other shows


 
Agreed. He probably isn't the best guy for the job but I can appreciate the fact that the reason he gets excited and a little out of control at times is because he genuinely loves this stuff. He doesn't just talk about it, he's been training in it for a long time. You at least have to give him a little bit of credit for that. And I've heard what the commentary sounds like when it's done by someone who doesn't really give a rat's a$$ about it. It's worse.


----------



## Knarfan (Jan 1, 2006)

I like Joe Rogan. He's definatly not perfect but, I love his enthusiasm, I think he loves the UFC & has alot of respect for the fighters plus he's really down to earth, very honest person I like that. He gets so excited, kind of like a little kid. I find him entertaining plus I like how he critiques his own commentary.


----------



## Neal (Feb 22, 2006)

Like him or hate him, Joe sincerely loves MMA and is a good ambassador/crossover link to the mainstream audience. He's not the best ever fight commentator but he brings lots of other things to the table.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, he isn't too bad, I've heard much worse. In fact, can we get the UFC to drop Bruce Buffer instead!!!

7sm


----------



## mad_boxer (Feb 23, 2006)

man i really dislike him, a lot of the time it seems he doesn't even know whats happening or what the hell hes talkin about. i think it was UFC 55 FURY where there was a match on and he said "if this was a gi jiu jitsu match, he(firget who) would be knocked out already" theres no striking in gi jiu jitsu matches so i fail to see how theguy would be "knocked out" plus he just generally gets on my nerves.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 23, 2006)

mad_boxer said:
			
		

> man i really dislike him, a lot of the time it seems he doesn't even know whats happening or what the hell hes talkin about. i think it was UFC 55 FURY where there was a match on and he said "if this was a gi jiu jitsu match, he(firget who) would be knocked out already" theres no striking in gi jiu jitsu matches so i fail to see how theguy would be "knocked out" plus he just generally gets on my nerves.



Sounds about right, enthusiasm is there... but he says some really stupid things when it comes to what's going on in the fight.  I'd like to see him replaced, maybe they could get one of the retired fighters to take the spot?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 23, 2006)

Rogan is a tool!


----------



## Shogun (Feb 24, 2006)

Rogan, love him or hate him, is a more accomplished martial artist than most people on this board. He is a 4th degree black belt in Taekwondo, and has been training Brazilian Jiu-jitsu for quite a while, under Jean-jeaques Machado and Eddie Bravo. I think he has been training around 8 years or so. Plus, he loves MMA.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 24, 2006)

I love Joe even when he was just a flunky actor before the UFC or even what is that show forgot old age or just do not care anymore which ever leave him be. Terry


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 24, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Rogan, love him or hate him, is a more accomplished martial artist than most people on this board. He is a 4th degree black belt in Taekwondo, and has been training Brazilian Jiu-jitsu for quite a while, under Jean-jeaques Machado and Eddie Bravo. I think he has been training around 8 years or so. Plus, he loves MMA.


 
I wasn't aware of that.  Interesting and good job, doesn't change the fact that he _sucks_ as an announcer.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 26, 2006)

Main thing that bugs me is when he starts talking about what the fighter should or needs to do. Barely seems like he's paying attention to the fight, or the fighter's background. Does someone with a weak ground game really need to go for a takedown? It's not like they're going to be any better off once they get there. Someone has a half applied submission that they're already giving up on and he's still talking them through the move etc.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 26, 2006)

...reminds me of the announcers for the old "World's Strongest Man" contests...terrible.  Now, thank God, they have folks involved in the sport doing it most often.

Off topic...


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 27, 2006)

I just wish he'd let the winner of the fight have a chance to answer his post fight questions. Maybe it's just me, but it seems like he asks a question, the fighter starts to answer, and he's like great! Then tries to pull the mic away. If your going to interview, let them respond Joe!


----------



## Jimi (Feb 27, 2006)

You want his job, do better and go and get it and quit bitching about it. Everyone will say something off in the moment at one point or another. Keep reading and you will see.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> You want his job, do better and go and get it and quit bitching about it. Everyone will say something off in the moment at one point or another.


 
It's one thing to say something off in the moment, and it's another to consistently keep doing it. That said, I don't hate the guy, it's just an annoying (to me) trait he has. The Pride announcers don't do that, the KotC guys don't either etc. I prefer the guys who call the fight.


----------



## lonecoyote (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought his stand up comedy stuff was funny. I think that his announcing  would be more entertaining if, every time he says "kimura", someone would slap the doo-waa out of him. I'd pay per view to see that!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am not a particular fan, I think he should stick to fear factor.


----------



## Jimi (Mar 13, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> It's one thing to say something off in the moment, and it's another to consistently keep doing it. That said, I don't hate the guy, it's just an annoying (to me) trait he has. The Pride announcers don't do that, the KotC guys don't either etc. I prefer the guys who call the fight.


Point taken, others just don't draw the demographic the PPV people want.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 13, 2006)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I'd pay per view to see that!



Ha Ha, Well said.


----------



## bustr (Mar 13, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Rumor has it that he's lining up a fight with Wesley Snipes. Take that with a few grains of salt, as it is just something I've heard kicked around the MMA boards. I have absolutely no info., otherwise.


 
He's lining up a fight he knows he can win. Or he knows that Snipes has better things to do and won't accept.


----------



## Marginal (Mar 13, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Point taken, others just don't draw the demographic the PPV people want.


 
Somehow I doubt Rogan's a big demographic draw.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 14, 2006)

> doesn't change the fact that he _sucks_ as an announcer.


 
If you mean how he says "Bajillion" Jiu jitsu all the freakin time....I agree. He occasionally does screw up his words. But he does know the action, personally knows MANY of the fighters and what they are capable of (goes hunting with randy couture, has trained with liddell, etc) so I think he does some good work. plus, he has a ton of energy when commentating and that is much better than steven quadros gives. 

and that Mauro renallo....he doesn't know whats going on half the time.


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 14, 2006)

I personally like Joe's commentary, not the best maybe, but I enjoy it. Sometimes it provides comic relief...


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 14, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> When is the UFC gonna dump this clown?
> HKF


 
Joes all right and he does take his martial arts pretty serious BUT I would trade him in a hearbeat for Keri Kasum.


----------

